# Why do I have to restart dhcpcd ?

## russK

I have a bridge for 2 tap devices and my ethernet device

After booting, the bridge does not have an IP address

If I restart dhcpcd, the bridge will get an IP address.

Here is my conf.d/net:

```

bridge_br0="eth0 tap3 tap4"

brctl_br0="setfd 0 sethello 0"

rc_need_br0="net.eth0 net.tap3 net.tap4"

config_br0="dhcp"

#dns_domain_br0="home"

config_tap3="null"

tuntap_tap3="tap"

tunctl_tap3="-u russ"

config_tap4="null"

tuntap_tap4="tap"

tunctl_tap4="-u russ"

config_eth0="null"

config_eth1="null"

rc_net_lo_provide="!net"

rc_net_eth0_provide="!net"

rc_net_tap3_provide="!net"

rc_net_tap4_provide="!net"

```

Here is my dhcpcd.conf

```

allowinterfaces br*

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.

# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.

# Some upstream DHCP servers may also require a ClientID, such as FRITZ!Box.

#clientid

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname

interface br0

waitip

```

I would like to have the bridge get an IP address at bootup without manually restarting dhcpcd

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## Logicien

The network interface where you can join the Dhcp server is not up at the moment the Dhcp client broadcast it in the bridge br0 at boot time. So it fail, but the boot script make it up before it finish. So, you can succeed after boot with a Dhcp request.

It is possible you have to change the order of the lines in /etc/conf.d/net to be sure all needed interfaces are up before the Dhcp client request. It's just an idea and I am not very familiar with the Gentoo network configuration syntax. So I cannot really help for that.

----------

## UberLord

This should be fixed in dhcpcd-5.5.4

----------

